# Official NXT TakeOver: Philadelphia Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Wells Fargo Center, Philadelphia, PA*

-----










*NXT Championship*

Andrade “Cien” Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano










*NXT Women's Championship*

Ember Moon (c) vs. Shayna Baszler










*NXT Tag Team Championship*

The Undisputed ERA (c) vs. The Authors of Pain










*Extreme Rules Match*

Aleister Black vs. Adam Cole










*Kassius Ohno vs. Velveteen Dream*​


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

As usual I'm more excited for Takeover then the main roster PPV


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

On paper, it looks like a totally average show. AoP should have been called up after Survivor Series and Gargano and Almas seem to be holding the fort until either Black or Cole are elevated to the NXT title. Baszler is not good enough or interesting enough as a performer IMO. Even as intriguing as Cole vs Black could have been it's an Extreme Rules match, which makes it likely to entail plenty of shenanigans that drag it down. They could have done more with this show.



Mango13 said:


> As usual I'm more excited for Takeover then the main roster PPV


Not shocking. The Rumble has been a dumpster fire for years. People don't accept anything other than the very person they want winning the Rumble(s) and are usually crucifying it before it ever happens. Aside from that the only thing people care about seeing in the Rumble is who is going to randomly show up and more often than not get disposed of in short order.

This year with two Rumble matches, two thrown together World title matches which one of which is literally holding a spot until the inevitable Mania result which seemingly few are interested in seeing and the other which is seemingly moving towards whatever Shane O mac is doing at Mania. Unless the tag team matches over deliver(I expect them to be outstanding) then it's just another show in a long line of them. No debut or return will save it from being that way. 

Even as average as TakeOver looks it's going to be better than the Rumble.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Interested to see the Undisputed Era perform again under the bright lights, 
as i have not bee sold on them yet,
Something seems missing to me and i'm not sure what it is.

Baszler/Moon should be a good match,
Can see Moon dropping the title then debuting at the Rumble.

AOP have to be getting called up at some point soon don't they ?

I didn't enjoy the last takeover,
I thought the camera work was horrific due to the 2 rings,
but i'm hoping things get back on trend this time around.

i'm sure the Philly crowd will let everyone know if things are below par as well.

Enjoy it guys.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The card looks great. 


Almas vs Gargano should have a fantastic match. They had a great match at NXT Brooklyn so I expect the same here as well. Adam Cole in the past few years hasn't really interested me other then his Kyle O'Riley match at Final Battle but I'm hoping he should have a good match with Aleister Black. I assume this is the last time, we will be the Authors of Pain on NXT with Fish and O'Riley beating them. Should be a fantastic match but not sure how the heel vs heel dynamic will work unless AOP turned face. Time to show that Shayna Bazler is an actually good wrestler who has had good matches before. I expect she gets the win or Kairi interferes. 


The Show looks better then the Royal Rumble.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole & Black are gonna steal the show with ease. Cole always takes it to another level in Philly.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Black & Cole's match is going to be good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Main event should be great, Cole vs Black should be very good as well, not sure about the rest of the matches. Shayna being hotshotted to a Takeover match one month after her debut hurts the match for me, but it could be decent if it isn't too long. AOP/RedDragon is a big question mark for me, both teams are in their best against teams who can sell for them, but since both are heels it will be a weird dynamic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole & Black are gonna steal the show with ease. Cole always takes it to another level in Philly.


Cole & Black would have had a good match even without a stip, so the fact it's Extreme Rules gets me extremely excited. From what I saw of Adam Cole in the War Games match, he brings it to another level in match types with no restrictions. It should be real good :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gargano vs. Almas, though not as big as other NXT main events, will be great going off their previous matches and chemistry. And the ghost of Tomasso Ciampa looming will add to it as well.

They were showing some old fashioned ECW highlights in the Black vs. Cole hype package. So even if they're restricted a bit by PG rules, I still expect them to have a great brawl.

And I think Ember vs. Shayna has potential as well. The tag match fees a little weird. Like, I would by it more if O'Reilly and Fish, the smaller guys, were babyfaces and AOP were heels but here it's reversed. But seeing how it's like the 4th most important match on the card, I'm sure it will do well enough.

Not sure what they'll do for the 5th match. They teased Dain vs. Lars but then Strong mentioned Lars last week. So, who knows where that is going.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cole & Black would have had a good match even without a stip, so the fact it's Extreme Rules gets me extremely excited. From what I saw of Adam Cole in the War Games match, he brings it to another level in match types with no restrictions. It should be real good :mark:


Yeah, Cole is off the charts in weapon matches... definitely a specialty of his. Add in the fact that it's in Philly where he won his first ROH Championship and a few miles away from his hometown. :mark:


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope they go with Sullivan vs Dain as the fifth match. Strong vs Sullivan doesn't do it for me, especially since they just did it on NXT a few weeks ago.

Have Sullivan and Dain just throw bombs for 3-4 minutes, like Ohno and Sullivan did at Wargames. That was badass!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Once Again I'm more pumped for the Takeover than the Main Roster PPV.

So Going by the latest NXT episode the last match will be Roderick Strong and Lars Sullivan. If that's true then I'd rather it be Killian Dain. That's be a hell of a match I feel like.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

There has never been a Takeover anything less than great, but this one worries me. The main event is awesome, I'm looking forward to it. I really like both guys, hoping Andrade retains though. Clean, dirty, Vega interference, Chiampa interference, whatever. I just want Andrade to walk away with the strap. Too much hot potato recently.

The women's match though has a total geek in Ember Moon against a woman I don't know much about. I don't know if Shayna has a lot of experience or is really green, but I don't have much emotion invested in her, so this match is pretty blah. Hopefully she squashes Ember, but that probably won't happen. 

The Undisputed Era tag team isn't very appealing to me. They were great in War Games, but that's a different kind of match then a regular tag team match. AoP are getting kind of played out in NXT, and unless they have a good story or rivalry going on I'm kind of over them right now.

I was really against Black when he debuted but I'm super into him now. But Adam Cole is a total geek. This match does nothing for me and what a mistake it will be if Cole is the one to beat Black 1 on 1. I already thought it was super fucking dumb for him to be the one to take the pin in the 4-way match.

AND WHERE THE FUCK IS THE DREAM? He's the only guy I actually care about seeing when I watch NXT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah, Cole is off the charts in weapon matches... definitely a specialty of his. Add in the fact that it's in Philly where he won his first ROH Championship and a few miles away from his hometown. :mark:


I'm guessing the atmosphere is going to be great then. Philly is always a good crowd. :banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> There has never been a Takeover anything less than great, but this one worries me. The main event is awesome, I'm looking forward to it. I really like both guys, hoping Andrade retains though. Clean, dirty, Vega interference, Chiampa interference, whatever. I just want Andrade to walk away with the strap. Too much hot potato recently.
> 
> The women's match though has a total geek in Ember Moon against a woman I don't know much about.* I don't know if Shayna has a lot of experience or is really green*, but I don't have much emotion invested in her, so this match is pretty blah. Hopefully she squashes Ember, but that probably won't happen.
> 
> ...


She spent a few years in the indies. She had an pretty good match early 2017 before the MYC actually. She is fairly experienced but still a bit green.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I think the only match I'm wary of is Moon vs Baszler. But that's mostly because I personally feel like the _only_ reason Shayna is getting a title shot is because Ronda is coming in soon. That sort of irritates me.

I do think if Shayna wins, she should probably drop the title fairly quickly as well. I don't think we need a worse Asuka (I say worse because at least Asuka had really great matches [regardless of their outcome], where I dread that the majority of Shayna (title) matches will be squashes and not very good as a result) ruining the division.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really don't like the women's championship match. If Shayna is sticking around, the only outcome that won't piss me off is a draw and even then I'm not certain. If she's done with NXT soon after this to go join Rousey then I'd be fine with Ember winning.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> There has never been a Takeover anything less than great, but this one worries me.


TakeOver London and The End come to mind just to name a few.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm just waiting for NXT to save me at this point. After seeing that RAW, I don't have much hope for the Rumble event being any good.

Of course TakeOver picks up the slack again :waiting


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This card on paper looks bang average and I'm one who usually gets excited for Takeover events.

Almas vs Gargano
Black vs Cole

Either of those matches could steal the show, the other two matches are meh, the Women's match especially is a joke of a title match. They'll probably announce a 5th match as usual on this weeks ep, if it's Sullivan against someone small like Roddy I couldn't care a less.

Roddy deserves a better match and where the hell is Velveteen Dream?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like the look of Cole v Black, think that will be off the charts. Hoping that Gargano v Almas can tear it up aswell, big fan of Johnny Wrestling :mark

Really unsure on the other two matches.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

There’s never been a takeover less than 7/10 and the majority have been an 8 or above so this will likely be another good-great show. 

The difference between nxt and the main roster is night and day. This show will be better than the rumble I’m sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> This card on paper looks bang average and I'm one who usually gets excited for Takeover events.
> 
> Almas vs Gargano
> Black vs Cole
> ...


Just a matter of opinion but I hope, or hoped, they would do Dain vs. Sullivan in a monster vs. monster match. Strong had his run against Roode but now he's gone and the run after those video packages has ended, at least for me.

Oh and you mention Dream:



> Triple H revealed during today's media call that Kassius Ohno vs. The Velveteen Dream has been added to Saturday's WWE NXT "Takeover: Philadelphia" card.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oakesy said:


> I really like the look of Cole v Black, think that will be off the charts. Hoping that Gargano v Almas can tear it up aswell, big fan of Johnny Wrestling :mark
> 
> Really unsure on the other two matches.


I'm honestly super excited about Cole/Black, more than the NXT Title bout. The Extreme Rules stip gets me giddy. I hope this gets the most time & both guys legit try to kill each other, because it could be absolutely fantastic, with a ton of storytelling potential.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What happened to the Tag Title match being in a steel cage? Coulda swore I read that somewhere on the taping spoilers at some point and it excited me.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Looks a very lackluster card, but then I have said that before about some other NxT TakeOver shows and they have surprised me, so I hope this one will too.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Will watch for Almas/Johnny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Ohno vs Dream has been added to the card.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Haven't watched NXT since the last take-over and in all honesty for me, the card looks absolutely garbage.

Really like Almas but couldn't care less for Gargano. Almas to win please.
Black/Cole should be a fun Extreme Rules match.
Ember Moon vs. Who? Snore.
Tag Match I couldn't care less about.
Velveteen vs. Ohno? Really? What a step down. Hope it's a squash.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have some chocolate M&M's for a snack tonight,
I love chocolate M&M's.

Renee Young on the actual 'panel' for the kickoff show which is great.

Looking forward to the women's match most of all,
Everything else just feels a little underwhelming,
Then again NXT has been underwhelming for over a year now in my opinion.

I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst,
So hopefully this show will surprise me and actually turn out ok.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Velveteen Dream vs Kassius Ohno to be the sleeper hit of the year.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Waiting for NXT Takeover like












(Yeah, I stole it off Almas)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Almas vs Gargano has the potential to be one of the best NXT Championship matches in history, two great performers, a simple story to be told, what will be the outcome?

Almas as a placeholder champion would annoy me somewhat; however a part of me really wants to see Gargano win to fulfill his underdog story, the reaction at Wells Fargo will be phenomenal. Ciampa returning and costing him wouldn't be surprising; however they don't usually do that type of fuckery. If Almas is to retain then I doubt it will be clean, a scenario I'd like to see would be Zelina Vega getting thrown out from ringside, when she goes to the back she turns Ciampa's entrance music on, leading to distraction and Almas retaining, perfect heel work.

For the first time though I'm split 50/50 on who I'd like to win.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i could maybe see them giving the win to gargano almas already has beat him twice so if he won it would be 2-1. they could have him win only after they ciampa run down and attack him tho he is probably not ready to be back yet.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm actually really excited for all the matches minus Ember/Shayna. It's one of the best Takeover cards on paper.

Hoping to see Almas, Black, Ember, ReDragon and Dream win.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm excited for this TakeOver.

Black vs Cole :mark


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

No Kairi? Cole and Black are the only match that interests me. Everybody else I liked in NXT is gone now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

With Kassius Ohno vs Velveteen Dream added to the show, this could potentially be one of the best NXT TakeOver's yet. The shows have almost always performed when the cards are underwhelming, now it's looking great, who knows that the result will be. The Authors of Pain vs Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Riley match is very interesting to me since Authors of Pain have been heels for most of their run, this match will be an interesting test for them. Can they wrestle like faces? Will they wrestle any differently? One match to keep a close eye one. Also, I'm a big fan of Kyle O'Riley so I always look forward to matches he is in.

Don't really care much for Adam Cole but the NO DQ stip as well as Black makes me interested in his match tonight.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Good looking card.

My predictions:

- Almas retains the NXT Championship via Ciampa interfering to cost Gargano the title
- Baszler wins the Womens Championship from Ember Moon (This is a tough one to pick, I really just want Baszler to win, so over Moon)
- Cole defeats Black in an Extreme Rules Match after constant interference from the undisputed era (Plus Cole has lost his last 2 matches to Black, don't see him losing another)
- Undisputed Era retains the Tag Team Championships against AOP (AOP has been rumored to go to the main roster for a while, Undisputed Era is the hottest tag team act at the moment would make much more sense for them to win)
- Velveteen Dream defeats Kassius Ohno (Hopefully put on at least a 10 minute match, predictable result with no build but these 2 should put on a show)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm still hesitant to see if Ciampa is back tonight. On top of the ACL tear, I believe he also had a few other surgeries done for nagging injuries. Point is, they're not going to put him out there unless they're pretty confident he will be cleared for New Orleans in April, which he may not be.

It's a weird position the NXT Title is in tonight. If Ciampa won't be there, then I absolutely believe Gargano should win. I know it kind of short changes Almas, but I think this story should end with a Gargano victory for a big feel good moment. Again, this is only if Ciampa is not ready to come back.

Cole vs. Black is another weird one in a sense where I don't really want to see either man lose. But if I had to pick someone who needs the win more, it's Cole. Black has only lost once, but it was in a 4 Way where he got screwed. Cole on the other hand got beat clean by Black already. So given it's an Extreme Rules match, I see TUE and possibly someone else ultimately doing Black in, protecting him as much as possible.

Ember vs. Shayna is yet another weird one. Some people would say you don't want to short change Ember losing her title so quickly and just giving it to Shayna right off the bat. But, I feel like the division would more compelling with a heel champion like Shayna. Tough call but I predict Shayna will win.

Dream vs. Ohno should be great, but no question Dream should go over.

Only match I'm kind of "meh" on is the tag title match. I'll pick Fish and O'Reilly because I don't see them losing the belts so soon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I miss the merch they used to release for Take-overs. But I guess that was when there was a couple a year, now they have them at all "Big Four" WWE ppv weekends, as well as stand alone ones. 

I want Zelina constantly interfering, causing Candice to come out to even the sides. But that causes a distraction for all, which allows a certain Psycho Killer to take out Gargano. 

Also I think something happens in reDRagon vs AoP, either AoP breaks up or maybe War Machine attacks AoP.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Have a weird feeling Undisputed Era may get a new member tonight.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Have a weird feeling Undisputed Era may get a new member tonight.


this is what I've been thinking as well but who would fit? I assume it'd be more likely to be someone new rather than an established star turning


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Prince Puma will join "Era" tonight,debuting in proces....just got a leaked call!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

would Ricochet really fit with undisputed era though? I wanted to avoid bringing them up as a name as it could happen but it's not something I'm sure I want to see (would like it if someone who knows more about Ricochet's work can tell me if it's a good idea or not)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jman55 said:


> this is what I've been thinking as well but who would fit? I assume it'd be more likely to be someone new rather than an established star turning


Donovan Dijak makes a ton of sense and gives the faction some size. Longshot interesting would be one of AoP - but that would be a total character rebrand.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna start watching NXT regularly again starting with this Takeover leading up to Mania cos I'll be attending Takeover New Orleans 

Card looks alright.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jman55 said:


> this is what I've been thinking as well but who would fit? I assume it'd be more likely to be someone new rather than an established star turning


Donovan Dijak comes to mind. He was in Ring of Honor with them as well, so it makes sense. They need an enforcer of the group.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Donovan Dijak makes a ton of sense and gives the faction some size. Longshot interesting would be one of AoP - but that would be a total character rebrand.


I saw his name mentioned in the buildup to the wargames match but I'm not particularly aware of them (only started leaving the WWE bubble this year and started with NJPW) can you explain to me why they make sense? I do agree the group could use a big guy among them though


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

okay, pre-show time


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The music for NXT shows is always so much better then the main roster stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe on the preshow panel :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually kind of like the look of this card. It looks better to me than the War Games card. Takeovers usually exceed my expectations so...hope it kicks ass. I can't think of the last Takeover match that completely flopped. Ember/Shayna could be that match, unfortunately.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Ember/Shayna could be that match, unfortunately.


Only match on the card that i'm not expecting anything to great from tbh.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Cannot wait for Cole v black, I'd be disappointed if that match is anything less that good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only reason I am watching the preshow is to know if all the campaigning I've been doing worked :grin2:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Crowd seems rowdy. But like 2/3 of the upper deck is blacked out. 

It’s smark city central here. So many Bullet Club shirts.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Only reason I am watching the preshow is to know if all the campaigning I've been doing worked :grin2:


What campaigning?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Only reason I am watching the preshow is to know if all the campaigning I've been doing worked :grin2:


All the voting required Twitter which I thought was stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WHAT is that suit Corey is wearing? It's hideous! :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Let's go Bobby Roo


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That little kid holding the 'too sweet' so adorable


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Roddy better be a heel by the time I get to New Orleans


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Black wins the first three awards lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

He's going to win overall superstar and best match too, just watch:lol Aleister is sweeping these awards.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cole in Philly guarantees a showstealer or close to it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Takeover is usually a good show, hopefully tonight is no different.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Samoa Joe is doing really great on the panel, he sounds so professional and knowledgeable. Completely different from his in-ring persona :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Samoa Joe is doing really great on the panel, he sounds so professional and knowledgeable. Completely different from his in-ring persona :lol


The panel would be perfect if we could just get rid of that geek Sam Roberts lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing Black winning gives me hope that the voting has been legit, he is the most popular guy currently on NXT. He should have used other clothes though, made him look like a geek.

Talking about geeks, despite I hate both, Roberts is way less annoying than Rosenberg.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Jman55 said:


> this is what I've been thinking as well but who would fit? I assume it'd be more likely to be someone new rather than an established star turning


As a few others have said Dijak, or maybe even Mike Bennett?? He's always better in a stable.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can Joe pls be on the rumble panel too? He's doing good here.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Graves rocking that grandmother's drapery tho :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course Asuka wins lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Of course Asuka wins lol


No one was ready for Asuka obviously


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:fuckthis

Can't say I am surprised though, but still :fuck


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When does the show start, UK time?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

damn Dunn looking dapper



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> When does the show start, UK time?


1AM


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why am I imagining Joe putting the coquina clutch on Sam Roberts and him screaming for his life. :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Shame that Nigel isn't there. Maybe Corey can fill in.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice seeing bate vs Dunne getting Match of the year award


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That photo of Shayna is not flattering at all lol :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

sailord said:


> Nice seeing bate vs Dunne getting Match of the year award


As it should of, that match was fucking awesome.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm excited for this. Takeovers are ALWAYS good. 

Glad that Bate/Dunn got Match of the year and Asuka got female competitor of the year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I do not appreciate Shayna injuring Dakota Kai :no: Hope this means a good comeback thing for her later on.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Submission Magician is a really dumb nickname for Shayna.

It has to be said.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Shayna kinda sounds like a teen boy whose voice is just starting to deepen.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ready to see transitional champion Ember Moon pass her title to Shayna Blazer :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957411780011089921
Dunne calling out Lesnar. Eh, be careful what you wish for on that front, lol.

Also, Joe is such a natural talker. He's got a commentator role in his future if he wants one, I hope.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

BLACKWINSLOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asuka? seriously? LOL


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Asuka won overall competitor of the year? Cool.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i absolutely adore asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Aleister Black vs Asuka, book it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Happy for Asuka, deserved it in my opinion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course Asuka was going to win :eyeroll. 

Burying a division and having feuds that weren't interesting sure make her worthy of the award :fuckthis


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife and I had our first kid in early January. Thus, this will be my first Takeover where I'm feeding my son a bottle instead of feeding myself too much beer. No idea how it will change my perception of the show...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

fuck tom brady chants


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe trying not to laugh at Zelina saying Andrade was bigger than him in NXT :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Zelina wens3


Sitting next to Charly wens3


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

This chick better chill. Joe will choke her boy out and he won't even make his match!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

lol Cezar Bononi won Future Star of NXT. Sorry Bianca and Kairi.

Thanks Brazil.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's time :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So ready for Takeover tonight!

It's already going to be above and beyond better than the Rumble tomorrow night, but let's see just how high the bar will be set. :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

It's on.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

better refill my tea


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe seemed into Zelina Vega


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heyman doing the voice over, fucking love when heyman does ppv voiceovers


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh shit. They got Paul Heyman on this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cezar winning confirms that thevoting was legit

Asuka wouldn't stand a chance in a voting competition against Taynara lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paul finna make you believe he masterminded NXT this whole time!:lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Paul Hayman to manage Shayna Baszler. Cos my god she needs it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Cezar winning confirms that thevoting was legit
> 
> Asuka wouldn't stand a chance in a voting competition against Taynara lol*


*

Yes but i don't know if the result is sad or funny :grin2:*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No Nigel. More Percy. 

Ugh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm remembering last year's Rumble Takeover when Seth Rollins gatecrashed the show to confront Triple H :mark: That was awesome.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tag team match up first, figured it would be the opener


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Mauro is gonna literally do a one-man job tonight.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Have a feeling commentary will be very meh tonight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh shit. They starting off with the Tag Match. Not Expecting this. 

Think the Undisputed boys will retain and AOP will go up to the MR after this.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Percy Watson "What's going on"

A match is about to start like its supposed to you fucking idiot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ohh they have beanies now


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

AOP are probably moving up soon so we might not get that War Machine/AOP match and if we do, it's likely gonna be on a random NXT. :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are AOP ever gonna be called up? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fish/OReilly exude swagger. :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The first 6 minutes of this show have already been better then the majority of RAW the other night.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I still can't get over how lame The Undisputed Era name and merch is.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


:sodone


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Pulling for AoP. Unless they're getting the call up to the main roster.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

UE music and backstage promo style with the camera work remind me of early era NWO


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

AOP have been among my most improved wrestlers in the past year so I've definitely been a fan of theirs and reDragon are fantastic so this should be good!


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

O'Reilly and Razar, I'm digging this!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> I still can't get over how lame The Undisputed Era name and merch is.


 Dishonored would have been a better name


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Mauro will never not put over Pancrase.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rainmaka! said:


> I still can't get over how lame The Undisputed Era name and merch is.


'Absolution' would've suited them better


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Dream/Ohno would kick this off. I was not correct.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Malakai said:


> Dishonored would have been a better name


Certainly would match their "Shock the system" slogan.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heavy machinery are going to show up


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

This match is ugly as hell but im digging it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nasty landing by Fish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The crowd aren't very enthusiastic...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So weird to see Authors of Pain playing the faces in peril.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AOP are so so boring.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

O'Reilly watched Tanahashi vs. Suzuki from last night it seems. :mj


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

KOR and Fish going after the leg is very smart. Grounding AOP.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn he laid O'Reilly out with that Spinebuster :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Match is picking up


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Never thought I'd see SoP execute a hot tag spot


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

2 STRONK 4 U


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Where's Nigel McGuiness?


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Where's Nigel McGuiness?


 sick. I'm eager to hear how well Ranaulo can carry the show all by himself


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Loving the leg work by KOR and Bobby Fish. This is the perfect way to beat AOP


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Match started off slow but it's gotten better


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Can someone get the guy in the front row a booster seat so that he can see over the barricade? :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Where's Nigel McGuiness?


He has explosive diarrhea.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Akam with a Capture Suplex!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match, I'm glad AOP didn't win.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

good storytellign that knee work, Akam really selling it


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

AoP actually being over as babyfaces is quite something.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh wow. I didn't expect that finish. Match started off slow but picked up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Rematch at WM Takeover I assume


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Not a good start to the show...

Boring match with a few nice spots, but the silly ending cemented it as crap.

Undisputed Era look like enhancement talent next to the Authors of Pain and did nothing particularly special for me to get over that..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Really good match ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Good opener. ***


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Average match but they put over Fish & O'Reilly big time, very dominant performance cementing themselves as the most dangerous team in NXT.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Really good match. I loved KOR and Bobby Fish going after the leg of Akam who sold it really well. The dynamic was a bit weird with AOP being the faces but they made it work


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I can't knock the match -- the wrestling and storyline were both very good.
Just didn't have 'it' for me. 
Good match, but for me, kinda meh.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Half expected War Machine to attack Authors.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My kid loudly shit his pants at the 3 count.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seeing this promo for the women's rumble I still can't believe that fucking Stephanie is gonna be on commentary


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

War Machine does nothing for me.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AOP vs UDE the most unconventional, the most intelligent and most cutting edge match of 2018!!! 

Incredible!!! I won't forget this match anytime soon.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WAR MACHINE :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WAR MACHINE :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Not a good start to the show...
> 
> Boring match with a few nice spots, but the silly ending cemented it as crap.
> 
> Undisputed Era look like enhancement talent next to the Authors of Pain and did nothing particularly special for me to get over that..


I definitely get the size difference, but I have no clue how you could say they looked like enhancement guys. I'm not even a very big fan but UE carried themselves extremely well in that match. Their work was very believable IMO and I think they did a great job of making the back and forth believable with their limb work and great submission offense. Everybody has different opinions though lmao so it's all good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Zelina wens3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

So ready for Ohno and Dream kada


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

VEL-VE-TEEN DREAM! :mark:


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Never seen War Machine before but fuck they have a good menacing look


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Velveteen Dream is like one of my favourite things on NxT right now


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Seeing this promo for the women's rumble I still can't believe that fucking Stephanie is gonna be on commentary


Definitely should have been Renee. Stephanie's voice is just grating and her personality is straight up toxic. That will definitely cut down my enjoyment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Say His Name :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dream will win, but I hope it isn't a squash.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Imagine they had Dream get knocked out within 30 seconds:lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I hope velveteen dream is a surprise entrant in the royal rumble tomorrow. That'd be cool.

Also, fuck stephanie for taking the cover of the girls Royal Rumble and making it about her. Fuck her so much!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Dream and Ohno up next. 

I love the girl and the dude standing with the mouthpiece. It really adds to his character.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Definitely should have been Renee. Stephanie's voice is just grating and her personality is straight up toxic. That will definitely cut down my enjoyment.


Should of for sure been one of the female backstage interviewers, and in fact im pretty sure Renee has done commentary a few times before on one of those weird weekend shows WWE used to do. 

but of course Steph is a McMahon so shes gotta make everything about her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This guy is DOA on the main roster...but it works here. :lmao


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Dream will win, but I hope it isn't a squash.


 it can't be. Ohno is a good worker. They're both gonna come out looking good


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dream is GOAT, what a guy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's like when DDP came out with Maxx Muscle and the Diamond Doll.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kassius Ohno is a -6 in the look department, it's usually able to be ignored but GOD does he look TERRIBLE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will Ohno ever make it to the main roster?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look it's the guy with the worst wrestling attire in the business


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Dream's entrance was great and I dig Ohno's ring attire here.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ohno should get squashed by Dream here. Dude has no charisma, looks like shit, has a stupid name and does nothing to warrant sucking up a roster spot, IMO.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Lmao...Dream with the boxing shorts vs the knockout artist. This dude is awesome!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not a 10 count match, bruh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still can't believe Ohno was supposed to be in The Shield, it's so odd :lol I'm not dissing Ohno cos I like him (I've met him too), it's just a funny thought lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha dream


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Velveteen Dream really is a star.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, they should've opened with this match. Great stuff!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dream is awesome


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Match of the Night. This show has peaked.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dream sells moves in the most eccentric way, brilliant character work.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Pat Clark will be face of the company material.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Will Ohno ever make it to the main roster?


Nah. He'll stay on NXT as a trainer.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Remember all those people who hated on Patrick during Tough Enough.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> Velveteen Dream really is a star.


I'm so scared for him when he hits the main roster, because if they invest in him there's no way he doesn't become a star. But the track record for characters of this type transitioning out of NXT is rough :mj2



Rainmaka! said:


> Match of the Night. This show has peaked.


Factual statement.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This velveteen dream is INCREDIBLY interesting. Amazing in ring and amazing character work. Amazing charisma as well. Bonafide stud giving the right build up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Velveteen Dream is one of those rare gimmicks that I can't believe I thought sucked at first.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Pat Clark will be face of the company material.


You forgot about the "killer of creativity" main roster


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not peaked, but this is great.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Velveteen Dream is one of those rare gimmicks that I can't believe I thought sucked at first.


Well, it kinda did. It took him a while to find his stride


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DON'T SAY HIS NAME


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am waiting for a "Say my name" match, where its like a submission match but you get the other guy to say your name to win


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't see Dream's gimmick working on the main roster, not sure if its just because I don't trust creative but I just feel NXT will be as good as it gets for him. As for Ohno, I really want Chris Hero back.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Botch fest


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I am waiting for a "Say my name" match, where its like a submission match but you get the other guy to say your name to win


That's actually a really good idea, would love to see this as a blow off to a title feud.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ohno went from killing it match after match in PWG to this ... heartbreaking :no:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Entertaining match so far. Dream's antics are great to watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Velveteen is a star waiting to happen. 

Ohno, its called a treadmill. Get on one!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck the geeks chanting you fucked up at a botch.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Not a great match so far but it is fun


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Ohno went from killing it match after match in PWG to this ... heartbreaking


That run in 2015 was producing fantastic matches every show. Those were so amazing from ZSJ to Cobb to Tommy End.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

The botches are adding to the match imo


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TJQ said:


> That's actually a really good idea, would love to see this as a blow off to a title feud.


Kinda like the "I respect you" match with Pillman and Kevin Sullivan at Superbrawl 96.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a Dream :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

couple of botches ut what can you expect then your going full force into this match


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Holy shit he won??????!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. Dream didn't beat him in 30 seconds but he did win in the end and that's all that matters. Good Match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

right person won the match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Too many botches, Glad Dream won.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Match itself was a bit of a letdown but the character stuff was fun. Ohno didn't show up like he usually does. I could see a rematch on a NXT episode being better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sloppy match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That match went off the rails.. Not sure if the roster ate an unsanitary restaurant or something because these matches have stunk a bit..


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Had its sloppy moments but Velveteen is a star, one of the most entertaining wrestlers in the entire WWE right now.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thought Dream's top rope elbow was awful. Gonna have to work on that. Better yet get a different finisher. Others have done it before and done it better. Rather than doing a poor version of it, change it.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Bit of a sloppy match, but everything the dream does is amazing. The stepping on the outside ring pole for his finisher instead of just the top rope was great. Really just someone you want to keep your eyes on during any match/segment.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Wonder when he'll rename his Elbow Drop the One Elbowed Angel? :hmmm


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Most of these guys suck, but the Velveteen Dream is a legit prospect, the real deal.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Entertaining match. Dream's antics were very fun to watch. A few botches here and there. All forgivable. ***¼


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that match sucked.

Worst Takeover match ever?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> That run in 2015 was producing fantastic matches every show. Those were so amazing from ZSJ to Cobb to Tommy End.


I want 2015 PWG back so bad. I was in the crowd for almost every show, and it was FIRE. 

They've definitely regressed, with Chuckie T as champ. Lord, let me stop :lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

not on the level of the Gargano or Black matches, but Dream is still the most interesting character in NXT for me. Needed the win tonight and it doesn't hurt Ohno as much. Dream has so much potential and his age means they really shouldn't rush his callup


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why bring your whole family?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey guys, is it the first women's rumble tomorrow? I missed that detail


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

As much as I dislike Maria Menounos she is hot as fuck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

An okay show so far.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Kinda like the "I respect you" match with Pillman and Kevin Sullivan at Superbrawl 96.


They better capitalize on this shit :nash



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Ohno went from killing it match after match in PWG to this ... heartbreaking :no:


It can be rough at times, he literally had the best year of his career to this. Granted, he's had a few good matches, but the quality difference is so severe that it can be frustrating :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maria Menounos is hotter than most WWE women.

:trips8


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Is Ember a transitional champion? Guess we are going to find out


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Time to see what path WWE takes out of this booking mess in Shayna vs Ember.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ folk on here shitting on tonights show, can't wait shit show tomorrow night.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Women not going on second last? That's pretty unusual.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

LOL decorated mixed martial artist XD


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not a fan of either woman, but I guess I'm rooting for Ember to retain


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> MrWrestlingFan said:
> 
> 
> > That run in 2015 was producing fantastic matches every show. Those were so amazing from ZSJ to Cobb to Tommy End.
> ...



You're definitely not alone, there. I used to buy every PWG show, but now I only buy BOLA. They kindof lost their magic for me. There are some occasionally amazing matches, but the old feeling just isn't really there anymore.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ember and Shayna up next. Now THIS match is gonna be an interesting one. Let's see where they go with this match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope Shayna doesn't win. I don't want to go to the next Takeover and see her as champion.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope Shayna runs through Ember Shao Kahn style.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't wanna like Shayna, but she interests me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Couldn't careless about this match, tbh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Maria Menounos is hotter than most WWE women.
> 
> :trips8



She looks fucking great for being 40


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shayna Baszler is the spitting image a violent meth addicted dude I know.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Pulling for Ember all the way. But I'm really interested to see what Shayna can do.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Guys, chill. The Dream won! Let's celebrate


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Shaynas music is fucking awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty boring show so far, was expecting more from the Velveteen/Ohno match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Time for Shayna to break a few arms :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kinda hoping for a Baszler victory. 

Ember Moon hasn't really done much for me since being in NXT.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I wanna see Ember win, but just barely. I'm talking desperation roll up pin type victory. Baszler needs to look like a beast, but I dont think she is ready for the belt.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I want 2015 PWG back so bad. I was in the crowd for almost every show, and it was FIRE.
> 
> They've definitely regressed, with Chuckie T as champ. Lord, let me stop :lmao


Completely agree with this. I haven't watched a PWG event since before BOLA last year but from the PWG events I watched in late 2016/ early 2017 they just didn't seem that great and some of the matches went on for far too long.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really hope Shayna doesn't win. I don't want to go to the next Takeover and see her as champion.


Don't disrespect my girl like that addlin


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Submission magician? Shenom? Wow...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bazler looks just like pete dunn


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Ember is going to be huge on the main roster.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The "Shenom"? Really, Jesus :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree that I don't think Shayna is ready yet for the belt, that's just WAY too quick IMO.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ember is gonna die.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I agree that I don't think Shayna is ready yet for the belt, that's just WAY too quick IMO.


This division is fucked if they hotshot her the belt, it's still recovering from Asuka burying the entire thing. Last thing it needs is for this chick to come in and destroy everyone and everything in such a short time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> Women not going on second last? That's pretty unusual.


Maybe because it's not worth it. Ember is a geek and Shayna is new.

No matter the result, someone is getting her credibility hurt tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I get that the babyface always shines at the start of a match; that's the tried-true formula. But I think they should've had Shayna come out here dominant at the start of the match.

And here we go. :lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe because it's not worth it. Ember is a geek and Shayna is new.
> 
> No matter the result, someone is getting her credibility hurt tonight


the only way i can see this match ending without massive credibility loss to both sides is a no contest.

have kairi come out and beat both of them down or something. she technically has an issue with both people. shayna for attacking her, and ember for not saving her despite being right there.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bo Dallas back in nxt?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TAP HER OUT PLZ


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This match is not good at all, their timing is completely off.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ember got those big thick thunderous thighs....sexy AF


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Genuinely love Shayna's offense


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I feel bad that I am getting a kick out of Shayna killing Ember lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just jumped in, where is McGuinness?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TJQ said:


> Genuinely love Shayna's offense


Really? I find it boring as fuck, but then again I also find MMA boring as fuck so I guess that would be the reason why lol.




Bayley <3 said:


> Just jumped in, where is McGuinness?


Sick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I find this boring.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayley <3 said:


> Just jumped in, where is McGuinness?


Sick apparently.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The "Shenom" wasn't there a thread on here about the worst nicknames in WWE today? That's WAY up there smh fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Loving this joint manipulation


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Baszler if booked correctly could turn into one of the most hated Women's wrestlers in NXT history, she's an absolute detestable thug.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> Shayna Baszler is the spitting image a violent meth addicted dude I know.


OMG :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Sick apparently.


Well that’s disappointing.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Does every NXT Championship match on every TakeOver have to have some worked injury angle? It's a pattern I've been noticing for a long time now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, the state of this match..


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Baszler isnt the greatest obviously, but she is doing good sticking to the arm and being a prick


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah the interest I had in Bayzler just died.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DAMN IT TAP PLEASE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well as expected this match has been complete shit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Really? I find it boring as fuck, but then again I also find MMA boring as fuck so I guess that would be the reason why lol.


I mean that's fair, definitely comes down to preference. I enjoy this style, and attached to Shayna's personality qualifies as a good time for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not watching but apparently the match is shit, as expected


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TJQ said:


> I mean that's fair, definitely comes down to preference. I enjoy this style, and attached to Shayna's personality qualifies as a good time for me.


If every fight didn't go to the ground game for what feels like an eternity it would hold my interest more.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yikes... this match, has not been good at all.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Jesus how long can they milk this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is just so messy looking. Gotta give credit for Ember lasting so long in the submission though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Shayna looks kinda geeky after that. She had that shit locked in forever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was actually good


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

ahahahah fuck you baszler.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

lame!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dumb booking, Ember is a geek.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:lmao fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus...finally.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodness gracious..


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

What the shit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That match was horrible, at least Shayna didn't win.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Match was short and not that great but liked the ending.

And thank god Ember won. Shayna does not need to win at this point.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Ember Moon with that almost lip slip


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I guess this means Shayna will probably win the title at Takeover NOLA instead now fpalm


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Great match, great story.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I enjoyed Embers selling but that match was quite boring. Really didn't need to see another injury angle in another NXT title match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ummm, genius booking or shit booking, I can't decide.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

1 hour to have 2 good matches


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Smart match.

Shit finish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I struggled to see any substance in Baszler during the Mae Young Classic. 

I've struggled to keep any interest in Ember during her NXT run.

Let's have these two go their separate ways and have the ICONIC DUO reign supreme.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-** imo


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shayna is now just another girl in WWE smh. Half of that match was almost beat for beat the Tanahashi/Suzuki match from last night but minus the emotion in drama. Ember's a geek who got a fluke win and Shayna was booked dominantly only to look like an even bigger geek.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

That was probably the best way to book a match that might have been booked too early. Ember needed to win, as did Shayna. So they made both look great, kept the title on Ember but made Shayna look like a beast who lost due to a resilient champion who found a way to outsmart Shayna.

Best match of the show thus far, IMO.

Oh, and I love Ember's finisher!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look it's the 'bad loser attacks winner after match' cliche :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ember sucks


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

If that knocked her out in 5 seconds. Why did she do the armbar for 3 minutes?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So far this is actually looking like the worst NxT TakeOver. Which is sad because I am NxT's biggest defender usually


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Ember sucks


Uh no.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did they make Asuka stop using the Asuka Lock cuz it looks like Shayna's submission?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope we don't get any worse finishes than that tonight. I would think that terrible finish would be tough to top..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

And of course Shayna has to get her no heat back.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> If every fight didn't go to the ground game for what feels like an eternity it would hold my interest more.


I think for the most part this match could have been a million times better, I was mostly enjoying that cocky stretch that started the limb work. Unfortunately after that it slowed down to a complete crawl, needed to keep it a lot more fresh as opposed to 4 minutes that consisted of Embers finisher and 2 armbars :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

KingNakamura said:


> Uh no.


Uh yes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ember selling the shit outta that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mauro going ALL IN on Shayna haha :lol


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Ember's selling in that match was unreal to be fair to her.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Shayna is now just another girl in WWE smh. Half of that match was almost beat for beat the Tanahashi/Suzuki match from last night but minus the emotion in drama. Ember's a geek who got a fluke win and Shayna was booked dominantly only to look like an even bigger geek.


This was basically what I was afraid would happen in Tana/MiSu because I am so used to WWE booking. Well, that shows you the difference between NJPW and WWE booking.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rick O'Shea kada 



KITD said:


> If that knocked her out in 5 seconds. Why did she do the armbar for 3 minutes?


The more you try and think about WWE booking the less it makes sense.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That finished lowered the match but pretty entertaining. That finished lowered the match but pretty entertaining. Shayna Baszler was awesome this match. Her offence is great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Way to make Shayna Blaze loose her first ever Takeover match to a terrible combo pin there Triple H. fpalm*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricochet.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KING RICOCHET! :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The special guest appearances so far seem more interesting than the matches so far lol.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Here we go BAYBAY.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So did Ricochet trademark the name or?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MOTY Candidate INCOMING!

ADAM COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!! :lenny


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Ember selling the shit outta that.


Reminded me of lightweight bitches trying to hang at parties in my teenage years lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> I definitely get the size difference, but I have no clue how you could say they looked like enhancement guys. I'm not even a very big fan but UE carried themselves extremely well in that match. Their work was very believable IMO and I think they did a great job of making the back and forth believable with their limb work and great submission offense. Everybody has different opinions though lmao so it's all good.


I may have exaggerated a bit, but when I see guys the size of AOP go against guys significantly smaller, I expect the smaller guys to do things that justify it being an even affair.

Sometimes I use hyperbole when I'm emotional!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Ricochet" will probably be his nickname.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Please dont let this match be a bigger letdown than the other three matches


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That's how Shayna should be booked, fans will despise her; however this storyline has come far too early in her NXT career, she should have started a feud with Kairi, get her win against her then build her from there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like both Black and Cole. Don't know who I want to win this one.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOTY next


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cole


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

God they're not going to have Ember vacate the title due to injury are they?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Every TakeOver I've seen has had at least 2 brilliant matches. This one has none so far, so if these last 2 matches aren't great this could be the worst TakeOver so far.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Cole and Black up next. I think this match will be good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Black has the best entrance in WWE imo.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good entrance and theme still! :banderas


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Cole


You Know nothing and your family hates you. :nash

LETS GOOOOOOO! Both can win in my book.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I think a cool alternate entrance for black would be to have a circle of candles at the top of the ramp, and him just meditating in the center


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The idea behind the finish was fine, great in fact. I think it just took too long. It felt awkward.



Now, let's see if Black can get a good match out of Adam Cole.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know if it's because I haven't been watching much NXT lately or I didn't see him outside WWE, but I don't get the hype of Adam Cole...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A professionally trained MMA fighter with that move locked in gets the tap out in seconds. I hated that finish.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> You Know nothing and your family hates you. :nash


MY MOM TELLS ME I'M VERY SMART, YOU NEED TO FIND BETTER SOURCES, YOUNG MAN. :nash


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Starting to dig UE music. Hated it at first. Just imagine New new new new world order underneath it


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bay Bay!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"This is awesome" chants already? fuck off philly.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> MOTY next


Only if Cole wins.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ECW's been dead for 18 years. Stop.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ellthom said:


> The special guest appearances so far seem more interesting than the matches so far lol.


Just tuned in. Who else have they shown besides Trevor "Ricochet" Mann?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

New Black Panther said:


> Just tuned in. Who else have they shown besides Trevor "Ricochet" Mann?


they also showed war machine


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can we get a lightsaber duel kada


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TJQ said:


> MY MOM TELLS ME I'M VERY SMART, YOU NEED TO FIND BETTER SOURCES, YOUNG MAN. :nash


NO SHE DOESN'T, YOU THINK IT! SEE?! THAT'S HOW STUPID YOU ARE. :goku

Good ole Brawl here!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Livhtsaber duel


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

New Black Panther said:


> Just tuned in. Who else have they shown besides Trevor "Ricochet" Mann?


War Machine


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Philly crowds are so overrated.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did anyone else see a monitor under the ring when Cole was pulling out the weapons? Wonder who's under there? Ciampa?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know if it's because I haven't been watching much NXT lately or I didn't see him outside WWE, but I don't get the hype of Adam Cole...


He was very good around 2015 but has regressed since then, he is very hit and miss these days sadly.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Black is my favorite in NXT but honestly he doesn't need the victory as bad as Cole


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I will never understand wrestling fans' obsession with tables :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> NO SHE DOESN'T, YOU THINK IT! SEE?! THAT'S HOW STUPID YOU ARE. :goku
> 
> Good ole Brawl here!


:dana2

Very much agreed, though, both guys are killin it right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These two carry themselves so well, Cole's mannerisms especially are great.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This extreme match is fucking dog shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Loving this so far


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Where's the blood from?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder if Adam Cole ever gets Vietnam War flashbacks from when Bullet Club killed him.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Malakai said:


> Black is my favorite in NXT but honestly he doesn't need the victory as bad as Cole


That's what I'm super sayin.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

The Dutch destroyer sounds like a sex position


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Malakai said:


> Where's the blood from?


Coles Hand


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know if it's because I haven't been watching much NXT lately or I didn't see him outside WWE, but I don't get the hype of Adam Cole...


As somebody that had to deal with him dating back to like 2012 on basically every major indy show I watched, it's entirely dependent on how much you enjoy his shtick. I enjoyed him for a while but he got very stale for me, and he became an absolute chore to watch. Always thought he was a bit overrated for the positions he was pushed into.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cole cut his hand open on the table?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HIS HAND!!!!!!!!!! :taker


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cole is eating that ladder.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Cole doing a bit of hand painting


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

RIP Cole. Again.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Eh, its a quick fix during a rest spot. This doctoring doesn't bother me like most


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nasty landing for Cole. 


This match has been interesting so far. Cole is differently better in these type of matches but the match is lacking something for me.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Meh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THERE GO THE TABLES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOTN thus far.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Who else hopes for a recreation of this?


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh damn' could you imagine a coupe Dr grace to someone in that chair position


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

You'd think a Philly crowd would have a higher standard of hardcore. Chanting "holy shit" at that? I'm guessing nobody there watched ECW in its day.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow. Through the table


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

This match is fine and all but I'm just not getting into it.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> MOTN thus far.


While I do think this is a good match it isn't hard to be MOTN with what he is up against so far.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957435670913605632
:lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh shit!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Cole's spine....got damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck that hurt my back just watching it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

fuck that looked like it hurt like a mf


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

OMG, I'm squirming.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

War Machine in 3,2,1


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course there was gonna be interference :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

au4life23 said:


> While I do think this is a good match it isn't hard to be MOTN with what he is up against so far.


Agreed completely. Gargano/Almas *could* top it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol. Finally, a good use of the "You Deserve It" Chant.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Wonder if Cole called an audible after that chair bump?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mauro 'bout to have an aneurism. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is madness.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't care this match is fucking awesome.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sanity!!!


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

THERE YOU GO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:damn

:lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cole getting FUCKED UP


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mama Mia! :lol


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Mama Mia chant hahahaha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match, Black will probably win the belt at the next TakeOver.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great Match, Wrong winner in my book.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Enjoyed that one, some weird jank here and there but it was definitely a good time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit what a match.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Winner aside, god damn what a match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Holy shit." "This is awesome." These easy-to-please crowds are what's really wrong with wrestling. If that shit match warrants those chants, two things are wrong. 1) The crowd is too accepting of mediocrity, 2) making WWE willing to put on mediocrity to appease said audience. After all, lacking any real competition, why work hard to put on a great show for an audience so willing to eat whatever shit they're given?

As for the match, worst match of the show so far, IMO.

Black? Eh. I'm not seeing the reasons for such hype. He's okay. I've seen all of his NXT work and I remain unconvinced he is anything beyond a decent hand.

Cole? The much hyped Adam Cole? Just another CW, IMO. Some would say he is WWE/Universal Champion worthy, which is an utter joke to me.

If this is the future of wrestling, well, bad as it is today, it's only going to get worse. The casuals are long gone. And me? A fan since 1991? I won't be far behind them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good match.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Cole needed the win more in my opinion and I say that as a bigger Black fan. Black would not have been hurt with a loss. But as a Black fan I am not that bothered


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MOTY candidate, Adds a new chapter to Cole's feud with him!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Match!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Mamma Mia > This is Awesome


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Eh, not sure about Black winning.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fan Fucking Tastic!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Black gets the win!!! The right choice for the winner. Black is the better of the two. 


It's notbetter then AOP vs KOR and Fish but it was good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So the match became interesting and fun when Fish and O'Reilly and sanity got involved?

That match was horrendous until that point.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy about Black winning but man I just could not get into that match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a good match. I feel like Cole should've won this though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont thin k it was a good match but like Dream/Ohno it was a fun match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That edge of chair bump is way safer than it looks - neat visual though and creative. The way he was dropped by Black the chairs didn't take much of the impact, he was deflecting off them as him momentum carried him through the "roll".


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just don’t get the black hype. Nothin special bout him tbh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Damn NXT on fire with all these signings.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good match. It lacked a spark for most of it until the interference though. Correct winner


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

EC3!!!!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG EC3!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Gargano/Almas match is great. Thus far, I've only gotten into one match tonight at all. (the most recent)


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's Derrick Bateman doing in the NXT zone!!!!?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

EC3 :mark :mark :mark 



MC 16 said:


> Black gets the win!!! The right choice for the winner. Black is the better of the two.
> 
> 
> It's notbetter then AOP vs KOR and Fish but it was good.


What did you end up rating that one, joined in around the last quarter of the match and very much enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

EC3!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't get you guys. Two men go to war and you all couldn't care less? That was a great ma-------

E

C

3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh that's what everyone was looking at...EC3!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, wasn't expecting EC3 at all..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

E-C-FUCKING-3! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

I am the Storm said:


> "Holy shit." "This is awesome." These easy-to-please crowds are what's really wrong with wrestling. If that shit match warrants those chants, two things are wrong. 1) The crowd is too accepting of mediocrity, 2) making WWE willing to put on mediocrity to appease said audience. After all, lacking any real competition, why work hard to put on a great show for an audience so willing to eat whatever shit they're given?
> 
> As for the match, worst match of the show so far, IMO.
> 
> ...


And you watched it so........


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cant say im excited to see EC3 tbh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Never cared about EC3 :draper2


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

LADIES & GENTLEMEN

E
C
3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fish and O'Reilly vs AOP

Cole vs Black

Two great matches.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another Extreme Rules match that will get overrated reviews, it was good but not great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EC3. :mark:


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That edge of chair bump is way safer than it looks - neat visual though and creative. The way he was dropped by Black the chairs didn't take much of the impact, he was deflecting off them as him momentum carried him through the "roll".


Awesome bit of knowledge there


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

EC3 was signed? Nice


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Alams and Gargano is up next. The Grand Finale people. I really want Gargano to win this one.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

#HEELFACE said:


> I am the Storm said:
> 
> 
> > "Holy shit." "This is awesome." These easy-to-please crowds are what's really wrong with wrestling. If that shit match warrants those chants, two things are wrong. 1) The crowd is too accepting of mediocrity, 2) making WWE willing to put on mediocrity to appease said audience. After all, lacking any real competition, why work hard to put on a great show for an audience so willing to eat whatever shit they're given?
> ...


He's gotta be one of the worst posters in this forum. Every post, utter shit.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

EC3 :mark


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE TROUBLE WOOAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

So glad he's kept the EC3 name


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did the Blxck Mass hit the arm pit of Cole? 

Cole needed the win more. But I guess we'll get Undisputed Era vs Sanity at Takeover New Orleans with a Loser breaks-up stipulation.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> EC3.


I am hyped bro!


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

I am the Storm said:


> "Holy shit." "This is awesome." These easy-to-please crowds are what's really wrong with wrestling. If that shit match warrants those chants, two things are wrong. 1) The crowd is too accepting of mediocrity, 2) making WWE willing to put on mediocrity to appease said audience. After all, lacking any real competition, why work hard to put on a great show for an audience so willing to eat whatever shit they're given?
> 
> As for the match, worst match of the show so far, IMO.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the first half of the card??? Pretty mediocre until that match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Last match was very good but hopefully this main event can actually propel this otherwise underwhelming show into a good show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am the Storm said:


> "Holy shit." "This is awesome." These easy-to-please crowds are what's really wrong with wrestling. If that shit match warrants those chants, two things are wrong. 1) The crowd is too accepting of mediocrity, 2) making WWE willing to put on mediocrity to appease said audience. After all, lacking any real competition, why work hard to put on a great show for an audience so willing to eat whatever shit they're given?
> 
> As for the match, *worst match of the show so far*, IMO.
> 
> ...


Worst opinion of this thread IMO


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

HBKRollins said:


> Cole vs Black
> 
> great match.


FIFY


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

EC3 can't wrestle tho :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This video package is perfect, I have big expectations for this one, we could witness one of the best matches in NXT history.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Alams and Gargano is up next. The Grand Finale people. I really want Gargano to win this one.


Same. I hope the belt gets hot potatoed for a while. I'm tired of the "main guy keeps it until hot new signee takes it and sends old champ to main" shtick


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Zelina Vega :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TRANQUILO! :mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Lets go Johnny!


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Quite the entrance for Almos.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TJQ said:


> EC3 :mark :mark :mark
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up rating that one, joined in around the last quarter of the match and very much enjoyed what I saw.


***1/2 The last quarter got that rating though. Th rest of the match was okay but I wasn't into it. 




Almas vs Gargano should be amazing.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Wat a sexy lil latina minx!
:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, look, it's Sin Cara.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Zelina! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> EC3 can't wrestle tho :lol


I don't think he's THAT bad, but admittedly I mostly enjoy his out of character personality so I'm happy to see him seeing success :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Even though I've been critical of this Takeover I've really enjoyed the show even though it hasn't had a blow-away match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Almas still has a shitty theme.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

They are giving them 40 minutes. Better be good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HE HAS THE MASK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Waiting for the Johnny pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Garganos theme is fire.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ehhhh I don't like that Almas came out first. But I did like his intro though.

JOHNNY WRESTLING!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd barely reacting.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Two garbage themes...jesus


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd barely reacting.


What are watching ?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Hey, look, it's Sin Cara.


WATCH YOUR MOUTH



Time for Almas to depose of Gargano.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> This video package is perfect, I have big expectations for this one, we could witness one of the best matches in NXT history.


Has the underdog mania build to it. Love it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Gargano's theme :shrug


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I swear it sounds like Hailey Williams from Paramore singing Gargano's theme.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Love that guy repping the Los Ingobernables sign for Almas :lol

Either the crowd is still recovering from that last match or they're not as loud for Gargano as expected.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I love Almas but Gargano is becoming one of my favourites. So I'm happy with whoever wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> What are watching ?


NXT Takeover Philadelphia. When he was standing in the ring, taking it all in, the crowd was quiet as fuck.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Was expecting a bigger pop for Gargano.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I swear it sounds like Hailey from Paramore singing Gargano's theme.


 I thought that too


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

_L O S_


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd says 1 fall...somewhere Vince is cringing.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This could honestly be Epic


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Are next week's matches filmed before or after this?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I swear it sounds like Hailey Williams from Paramore singing Gargano's theme.


Sounds like the singer from A Skylit Drive to me.


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Crowd says 1 fall...somewhere Vince is cringing.


Why does he hate it so much?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I don't think he's THAT bad, but admittedly I mostly enjoy his out of character personality so I'm happy to see him seeing success :lol


A character
D wrestler

I put Scurll in this category as well.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

nice sequence


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> A character
> D wrestler
> 
> I put Scurll in this category as well.


Very respectable, and you have no idea how much I appreciate seeing somebody else rate Scurll that low as a wrestler, though I would very easily grade him as an F :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These transitions :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Malakai said:


> Are next week's matches filmed before or after this?


Before. They taped Roderick Strong vs Tyler Bate to determine the number 1 contender for the UK Championship.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KingNakamura said:


> Why does he hate it so much?


No idea :lol


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Malakai said:
> 
> 
> > Are next week's matches filmed before or after this?
> ...


I wonder if that explains the weak crowd. Maybe they tore the house down


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Have a feeling Candice will get involved and accidentally cost him.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Very respectable, and you have no idea how much I appreciate seeing somebody else rate Scurll that low as a wrestler, though I would very easily grade him as an F :lol


STOP BEING WRONG. :flair


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TJQ said:


> Very respectable, and you have no idea how much I appreciate seeing somebody else rate Scurll that low as a wrestler, though I would very easily grade him as an F :lol


:cuss: :cuss:


Pretty good match so far.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Malakai said:


> I wonder if that explains the weak crowd


Pre-taped stuff never killed the crowds at previous TakeOvers.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> 
> Pretty good match so far.


HE'S SHIT, BROTHER. HH


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry I got the thread riled up about Scurll :lmao 

Not really. He's awful :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## KingNakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

Who else is team Almas?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So far good match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I'm sorry I got the thread riled up about Scurll :lmao
> 
> Not really. He's awful :lol


This is something you never need to apologize for, the world needs more trashing on Scurll.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingNakamura said:


> Who else is team Almas?


I find him boring, Zelina being out there with him makes him barely tolerable.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Stop it. He is a villain, not an entertainer.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

These men KILLING IT


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Stop it. He is a villain, not an entertainer.


"How do I hide that I'm legitimately one of the shittiest wrestlers in recent memory? CALL MYSELF A VILLAIN. BRILLIANT. I'M NOT BAD, I'M JUST DOING IT TO MAKE YOU MAD, HAHA I'M LITERALLY EINSTEIN WORKIN THE MARKS"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

These two have great chemistry. :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These two are so fucking smooth in the ring, outstanding chemistry.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great exchange right there


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They are killing it


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MOTN no competition


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG these two are amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a very hard hitting match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TJQ said:


> "How do I hide that I'm legitimately one of the shittiest wrestlers in recent memory? CALL MYSELF A VILLAIN. BRILLIANT. I'M NOT BAD, I'M JUST DOING IT TO MAKE YOU MAD, HAHA I'M LITERALLY EINSTEIN WORKIN THE MARKS"


WHOOP WHOOP!!! I do admit he needs to tone down his villainous antics.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957446709931593728


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

This match is great


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

OMFG, THIS IS OUTSTANDING


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Checky Nandos by Gargano :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wasn't so much into this at the start, but this match has sucked me in and I'm fully paying attention now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

As expected, Almas/Gargano are setting that ring ablaze. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nifty exchange there.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Where's the psycho killer?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So Smooth


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

CZW chant :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

JESUS


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

holy shit this match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mauro going HAM :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

EDGE OF THE SEAT STUFF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really enjoying this match. :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

THIS MATCH :mark


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SWEET CHRIST


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match is saving this Takeover imo.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Johnny with that 1000 yard stare.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

this violence it please me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, this is def the best match of the night :nod:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Almas again stealing the show at NXT Takeover. No surprise.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fight forever chants is how you get Sami vs KO part 394832498324038 relax lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This match is fucking awesome.

And I like Gargano's boots.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've legit been on the edge of my seat for the past like 5 minutes.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ranallo needs to stop the forced references.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MOTY


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Almas is going to tap!!????


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The ref caught Zelina and didn't eject her?

Well guess that's why he didn't eject her...lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was literally typing 'it's a shame this match ends cos of Zelina's inteference' but then Gargano kicked out and shocked me :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Has he kicked out of two Hammerlock DDTs?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina finally getting her ass beat :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Candice beating the shit out of Zelina :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

the smile on my face right now....


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh shit! Candace got in the picture! Beat that ass girl!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my favorite NXT title match since Neville/Zayn and I have really enjoyed a bunch of them since then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match woke the crowd up thankfully.

Loved Candice getting Zelina :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Come on Almas, you can't lose now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is fucking insane.

:trips8


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

False finish galore


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Candice _finally_ coming out has been the best part of the match, IMO. About time she's here in WWE/NXT!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

That squeal from Percy on the kickout:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY SHIT WHAT A MATCH!!! 

CANDICE! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When Gargano had the submission just then, I was so tense :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How is this match still going? This is insane.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is definitely no longer one of the worst Takeover shows.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh shit that was brutal


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

He got the ropes. Thank God


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Super Gargano has been put down.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jesus fuck.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Holy shit!!!!!

That was orgasmic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanna see a Rumble match top this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hell of a match. That was outstanding :woo


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great Match, Correct Winner. He will drop the belt at NXTMania to Black.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck not the outcome I wanted, but my god what a fucking match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

One of the best matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

FUCK THAT


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

no Ciampa?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Typical WWE.

Kings of the missed opportunity.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling needs to go in concussion protocol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Wanna see a Rumble match top this.


Not a chance in hell of that happening.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ALMAS WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That shit was fucking AMAZING! MOTN easily. 

Kinda sucks that Gargano lost though.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Easily the match of the night. Loved it! 

Okay Takeover, that spectacular main event wasn't enough to save it. I'd give it a 6/10.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

What a fkn match!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Best NxT match in years... hands down, I might even say better than Zayn/Neville, but I'll give it time before I jump to conclusions


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Incredible match!!! ****3/4 stars


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Almas :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What an incredible match. Saved the whole Takeover event in my opinion.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Opening match was solid but unspectacular

Dream/Ohno was really hurt by sloppiness

Women were mediocre, but I am in the minority in liking the ending

Black/Cole was great

NXT title match was a fucking classic


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Early MOTYC for WWE. Absolutely amazing stuff. I think these two will even top it down the line.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Typical WWE.
> 
> Kings of the missed opportunity.


Not really, Black will be winning the belt vs Almas at TakeOver Mania so it makes sense.

Almas has only held the belt for 60 days and Black should be the next to win it.

Also Johnny vs Ciampa is a money feud.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Typical WWE.
> 
> Kings of the missed opportunity.


Nope. Now you can have a Triple Threat or even a Fatal 4 way at NXTMania.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that just had to put him away didn't it, bout killed him :lol:

That though was one of the best matches in NXT history, outstanding chemistry, edge of the seat stuff, drama filled :applause


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

PLEASE tell me we'll get a rematch from them at NOLA. I'd love to see if they could top that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciampa attack


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Easily MOTY for me, and I watched WrestleKingdom and the NJPW show this morning.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG Ciampa!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fantastic match. The crowd was hot as fuck for the match. Almas was brilliant as always. Gargano was awesome. MOTN. ****1/4


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

There he is


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

THE BALD BASTARD HIMSELF


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomato Champer kada


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

CIAMPA :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ASSHOLE chant :lmao


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Wanna see a Rumble match top this.


Rumble matches are not good wrestling matches. They are amazing storyline builders tho.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ciampa attack, you know I figured it was coming i'm just glad it didn't happen during the match.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

3way for the strap at mania takeover!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Kind of a weak attack honestly


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Really wanted him to attack Candice for some nuclear heat.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Trademark logos really hate Gargano


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Not really, Black will be winning the belt vs Almas at TakeOver Mania so it makes sense.
> 
> Almas has only held the belt for 60 days and Black should be the next to win it.
> 
> Also Johnny vs Ciampa is a money feud.


IDK. Crowd was extremely hot for Gargano. They might never get it that hot again for him. Screams missed opportunity to me.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Psycho Killer is back :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Everything about that was perfect.

Johnny being the ultimate underdog, coming so close to winning it.

Almas being the dirty heel pulling it off.

The woman going at it.

Ciampa attack at the end to start the feud.

:mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

au4life23 said:


> Rumble matches are not good wrestling matches. They are amazing storyline builders tho.


He was talking about just any of the regular matches on the rumble card not the actual rumble itself...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why Tommaso why? :gameover


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match but it all feels so familiar. I've seen this match before.

Nothing as cutting edge and progressive like the opener.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't even think of a Ciampa attack until the final credit hit and I had a flashback to Chicago and KNEW Ciampa was coming just before the crowd reacted which was just before he appeared on screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

au4life23 said:


> Nope. Now you can have a Triple Threat or even a Fatal 4 way at NXTMania.


Yep. Won't be the same. This was the time. Crowd confirmed it for me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They should've booked Ciampa to attack Candice, but I get it...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

WADDAYA SAY LADIES


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match **** 1/4


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

MOTY


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well it makes sense that Gargano lost now. He's gonna be Busy with Ciampa. 

But that match really saved this Takeover. I'm willing to bet that that mach alone will be better than the Rumble.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> He was talking about just any of the regular matches on the rumble card not the actual rumble itself...


Gotcha. Then I would 100% agree with him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Incredible TakeOver.

1. Undisputed looking like a great team in the opening. Scrappy heels overpowering and outsmarting the bruisers.

2. Velveteen Dream is the next big thing in the company. Awesome opening to his match.

3. Ember Moon won in exactly the way she needed to win. She doesn't look like a total geek while Shayna gained in defeat.

4. Black vs. Cole surprised me in the result, but that's OK. This rivalry is far from over.

5. Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Almas is an early MOTY contender. Incredible. The only thing that bugged me about it was the ending. After that Johnny really needed to either win the title or have Ciampa screw him. There was no reason to have Ciampa come out anyway but only after Almas won cleanly. That left a bad taste in my mouth.

Anyway, good luck tomorrow, Royal Rumble. You're gonna need it. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Takeover was alright. Nothing classic, though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Match of the Year for me.

Wish they went longer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Good match but it all feels so familiar. I've seen this match before.
> 
> Nothing as cutting edge and progressive like the opener.


 Yeah, I'm sick of these big move, kick out, finisher, kick out "epic" matches. You see that enough on the main roster and in NJPW with far bigger stars. Hard to get into it with smaller stars who you're not really invested in.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Calling it now. When there is a TakeOver at Quicken Loans arena in Cleveland, Johnny will win the belt. They were super hot for him tonight, but imagine his home city. We go ballistic for him any time an NXT house show is here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gargano vs. Almas was legit one of the best matches in NXT history. Amazing. And as of right now, it's the Match of the Year in any company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First NXT match I've watched in seven months. It was so good, I am going to catch up on the show. :sodone


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Black v Cole and Gargano v Almas tore the place down. Despite questionable outcomes, what a show!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sod it I Don't care I'm giving that main event the full 5 stars. Its been ages since I've seen a match that got me that interested.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

5 stars. That was absolute perfection.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> Calling it now. When there is a TakeOver at Quicken Loans arena in Cleveland, Johnny will win the belt. They were super hot for him tonight, but imagine his home city. We go ballistic for him any time an NXT house show is here.


Yeah I see that. IMO he has to slay the ghost that is Ciampa before finally getting the title in Cleveland.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Jedah said:


> 2. Velveteen Dream is the next big thing in the company. Awesome opening to his match.


I would agree with you but do you think Vince is going to let the Velveteen Dream get near the WWE Title??? Nope.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This Takeover was alright. Nothing classic, though.


Fair enough

That main event will be one of the matches of the year imo.

Also a good extreme rules match between Cole and Black.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

One of the most logical and best booked shows in wwe history. As long as you were patient till the end :lol


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> First NXT match I've watched in seven months. It was so good, I am going to catch up on the show. :sodone


Just watch the last 2 matches. The rest was mediocre.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

First NXT I’ve EVER watched. Don’t know any storylines etc. That match was epic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Donnie said:


> 5 stars. That was absolute perfection.


agreed. You can question the winner of the match but the match itself more than made up for it.

Great storytelling, great spots. Some great technical and mat based wrestling in the early on there were some hold sequences that impressed me. Holds for fucks sake, I was impressed by holds, thats how good this match was lol

Blown away seriously though. It'll be some time before I see a match as good as that again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Fair enough
> 
> That main event will be one of the matches of the year imo.
> 
> ...


Those are the two matches I enjoyed, as well. Didn't like anything else, though.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The last match saved the show. If Daniel Bryan doesnt have a plans to wrestle in the E, make Johnny Wrestling the new Daniel Bryan!

Was pretty unsatisfied about the co-main event tho. I love Adam Cole from his early ROH days but still dont know what hes doing in NXT. From all big names who came the last couple of years probably he and Nakamura are the most underperforming ones. Ill still give him some time but the things doesnt look bright. 

Cool PPV, gave me good vibes the whole time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*NXT TakeOver Philadelphia *

Authors of Pain vs Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish
Really good match. I loved KOR and Bobby Fish going after the leg of Akam who sold it really well. The dynamic was a bit weird with AOP being the faces but they made it work ***¾ 

The Velveteen Dream vs Kassius Ohno 
Entertaining match. Dream; antics were very fun to watch. A few bitches here and there. All forgivable. ***¼ 

NXT Women’s Title Match: Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon
That finished lowered the match but pretty entertaining. That finished lowered the match but pretty entertaining. ***

Adam Cole vs Aleister Black 
Good match. It lacked a spark for most of it until the interference though. Correct winner. ***½ 

NXT Championship Match: Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano
Fantastic match. The crowd was hot as fuck for the match. Almas was brilliant as always. Gargano was awesome. MOTN. ****1/4 



Not the best Takeoever but the first and last match was great matches. 7/10


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wouldn't mind seeing Candice vs. Zelina at a future TakeOver.

Missed the first half of the main event but still a really good match. With Black winning the unofficial #1 Contenders match earlier and the Ciampa stuff being too personal to become a title feud (at this point), Gargano going on a Sami Zayn-like chase for the title is great to me. Remember, Sami got the rug pulled out from under him for at least a year before he won the belt, so it's not unreasonable for Johnny to do the same as finishing the beef with Ciampa and another title chase aren't bad detours.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

au4life23 said:


> Just watch the last 2 matches. The rest was mediocre.


No, I like NXT, NJPW, and even Impact. I just haven't watched wrestling since I nearly died seven months ago. They're all on my laptop, it's just a question of desire and this show def. rekindled my interest in NXT.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Not the greatest of Takeovers but still very solid. Authors of Pain are very underrated IMO, Ember and Shayna actually had really good psychology and I enjoyed it.

That main event was flawless. If they were Japanese, Meltzer would easily give it five stars. But they aren't Japanese so they'll probably get 4.5 tops. Way better than Jericho/Omega in my personal opinion.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> No, I like NXT, NJPW, and even Impact. I just haven't watched wrestling since I nearly died seven months ago. They're all on my laptop, it's just a question of desire and this show def. rekindled my interest in NXT.


well watch the main event u will die n go to heaven


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Law said:


> Yeah, I'm sick of these big move, kick out, finisher, kick out "epic" matches. You see that enough on the main roster and in NJPW with far bigger stars. Hard to get into it with smaller stars who you're not really invested in.


???

I'm sorry, but it feels like you are just searching for reasons to complain about the match.

The match went 30 mintues long. And in that time it had 1 finisher kickout, which was built up to. And every big spot or moment in the match, they built up to it and took time to sell the moves after, but not too much to take you out of it. And it had an Underdog story fueling it all the way. 

So everything you just mentioned, really doesn't apply to this match. Sure, it had all those things, but they did them the right way.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Not the greatest of Takeovers but still very solid. Authors of Pain are very underrated IMO, Ember and Shayna actually had really good psychology and I enjoyed it.
> 
> That main event was flawless. If they were Japanese, Meltzer would easily give it five stars. But *they aren't Japanese *so they'll probably get 4.5 tops. Way better than* Jericho/Omega* in my personal opinion.


Are you starting to see the flaw in this paragraph? :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Skipped to the end with Gargano and Almas..

As a huge mark for Sami.. Gargano may actually be better at Sami at gaining sympathy. Just from his NXT work. He did it in the two amazing tag team matches with the Revival and now.

Insanely good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The main event was excellent, the Black vs Cole match was good, the women's match was just there and the other two matches were alright.

It wasn't the best Takeover, but that main event was fantastic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> ???
> 
> I'm sorry, but it feels like you are just searching for reasons to complain about the match.
> 
> ...


 Nah, this is a pet peeve of mine for over a year. Have had an overdose of these types of matches.

When I mean't finisher kickouts, it applies to false finishes which this had a lot of.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Are you starting to see the flaw in this paragraph? :lol


Hahaha yea I suppose that wasn't the best example 

NJPW really does have the best matches IMO. But I feel like Meltzer gives them too much benefit of the doubt sometimes and is critical of WWE matches.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Was a weird show, as overall it was probably one of the worst takeover's I've watched yet the main event was probably the best takeover match i've ever seen


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Law said:


> Nah, this is a pet peeve of mine for over a year. Have had an overdose of these types of matches.
> 
> When I mean't finisher kickouts, it applies to false finishes too.


Dude, every big match in every big promotion is like that now. And few of them, almost none of them do it better than Gargano vs. Almas just did. The counters, the sequences, the selling, the storytelling, made everything great.

This was not "big move, kick out." It was so much more than that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Dude, *every big match in every big promotion is like that now*. And few of them, almost none of them do it better than Gargano vs. Almas just did. The counters, the sequences, the selling, the storytelling, made everything great.
> 
> This was not "big move, kick out." It was so much more than that.


 That's the point :lmao

That's why I hate them, they're fucking everywhere.

For me it was just that because I'm not invested in the characters or the story.

There needs to be some damn variety for big matches. I blame Okada-Omega I for this recent trend of matches which have become the template for everyone because of how it blew up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole/Black and Almas/Gargano were fantastic.

Idk where Cole goes after this :mj2


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Law said:


> That's the point :lmao
> 
> That's why I hate them, they're fucking everywhere.
> 
> ...


lol stop

easily 5 stars from the main event if you disagree u easily some dork who just likes to seem superior with opinions


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole/Black and Almas/Gargano were fantastic.
> 
> Idk where Cole goes after this :mj2


Main roster? Imagine, Balor Club vs Undisputed Era at Mania. Could even throw Sanity in there.

But honestly, I don't see what he can do in NXT now. They debuted him with the direct aim for the title. And now, he is out of that picture for a bit. I guess they can do a Triple Threat for the NXT title in New Orleans and have Cole win and Black go to the main roster. But that seems unlikely.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dio Brando said:


> easily 5 stars from the main event if you disagree u easily some dork who just likes to seem superior with opinions


 Because you cannot have a different opinion? :lmao

It can easily be lower when you're not a fan of that style of match, or invested in the characters or story.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

AOP/Undisputed - ***
Ohno/Dream - *3/4
Ember/Shayna - ****
Cole/Black - ****
Almas/Gargano - *****

THAT, THAT right there was the moment for Gargano to win. They may never get that moment again. Another great Takeover but I think they should be having a rematch between Almas/Gargano in NOLA. I can't see Black, as much as I like him getting anywhere near the same reaction as Gargano did.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG just finished. I did not think anything I’d see could follow Black-Cole, but by God Johnny and Almas did it ten fold. Speechless at that match. Just no words do it justice.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

WWE has been struggling so hard to try and find the next big mexican star. Could be Almas... Please never let Vega turn on him and give him at least a decent push on the main roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Main roster? Imagine, Balor Club vs Undisputed Era at Mania. Could even throw Sanity in there.
> 
> But honestly, I don't see what he can do in NXT now. They debuted him with the direct aim for the title. And now, he is out of that picture for a bit. I guess they can do a Triple Threat for the NXT title in New Orleans and have Cole win and Black go to the main roster. But that seems unlikely.


Too early for Cole to go to the MR, maybe they continue the Black feud? Not sure though. It's really up in the air for Cole right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Law said:


> That's the point :lmao
> 
> That's why I hate them, they're fucking everywhere.
> 
> ...


???

Then what do you want in a match? Do you not want great action? Story telling? Selling? Pacing?

Stop trying to compare everything Okada vs. Omega or some other NJPW match. Watch a match for what it is and what they did in that match.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Because you cannot have a different opinion? :lmao
> 
> It can easily be lower when you're not a fan of that style of match, or invested in the characters or story.


I don't care.

anyone can tell when a match is 5 stars. It doesn't matter if your "favorite wrestler" not in it. 

I never seen okada or omega in my life and i knew right off the top after thier match it was 5 star territory.


if almas and gargano cant 5 stars in the wwe then idk what can because it had everything


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Law said:


> That's the point :lmao
> 
> That's why I hate them, they're fucking everywhere.
> 
> ...


Wha wha whaaat? The template for an AWESOME wrestling match?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This match is going to be controversial. :lol Who cares long live "Cien"


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> This match is going to be controversial. :lol Who cares long live "Cien"


I respect this Almas!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wasn't sold on Almas before, I didn't really care about him. But after that match, yeah this dude's the real deal.

And Gargano is just an amazing underdog.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Awful Waffle said:


> WWE has been struggling so hard to try and find the next big mexican star. Could be Almas... Please never let Vega turn on him and give him at least a decent push on the main roster.


Yes. This needs to happen. Almas is great but he needs Vega and Vince doesn't like mangers for some fucking reason.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The last match saved the show. If Daniel Bryan doesnt have a plans to wrestle in the E, make Johnny Wrestling the new Daniel Bryan!
> 
> Was pretty unsatisfied about the co-main event tho. I love Adam Cole from his early ROH days but still dont know what hes doing in NXT. From all big names who came the last couple of years probably he and Nakamura are the most underperforming ones. Ill still give him some time but the things doesnt work bright.
> 
> Cool PPV, gave me good vibes the whole time.




Funny you said that. Like I said in an earlier post, I’ve never watched NXT. But Gargano is literally a carbon copy of Bryan if they ever wanted to go that route again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Yes. This needs to happen. Almas is great but he needs Vega and Vince doesn't like mangers for some fucking reason.


Yea if they decide for some reason to take away Vega from Almas to build him up as some kind of sympathetic face or for whatever reason, that shit is not gonna work.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck, amazing show. Last two matches were spectacular. Black/Cole was fucking amazing. Extreme Rules match done right. Much much better than Jericho/Omega. Gargano/Almas was MOTY so far. Will be very hard to beat.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow... These takeovers continue to be top notch. Really wish the main roster took notes

With that being said, i have no idea where NXT goes from here. An Almas-Black showdown would be nice but its been done alreafy and i would prefer Black to take the title off of Cole.

Theres jus so many players in NXT now with Gargano, Almas, Black, Cole, Roddy, Velveteen in addition to Ricochet and EC3. Its starting to get a little crowded. I think a midcard belt is needed


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole/Black and Almas/Gargano were fantastic.
> 
> Idk where Cole goes after this :mj2


Fucking love cole. Never watched him in the indies but he's gained a big fan already.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole/Black and Almas/Gargano were fantastic.
> 
> Idk where Cole goes after this :mj2


The way he was bleeding I'd say the hospital.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> The way he was bleeding I'd say the hospital.


Ghost don't bleed, your eyes were lying to you. In all seriousness, Cole's a tough sob.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Great Takeover. My viewing was disrupted by family stopping by to visit, so reading a bit of this topic, that might have skewed my opinion.

Thought AOP and Undisputed worked together really well. Really nice opener. ***1/2

Dream vs. Ohno- Despite a couple of sloppy spots (I think Dream struggled with the size of Ohno), nice intense battle. **1/2

Ember vs. Shanya. Kept short but I liked the story with the arm. ***

Cole vs. Black. I didn't love it. It was okay, but it never seemed to hit that next gear for me. Couple of cool spots, but as far as "hardcore" action, War Games was far more enjoyable. Strongly disagree that it was better than Jericho vs. Omega. But I had to go back and watch this one after the show, missed it live and came back in for Gargano vs. Almas. So that might affect my view/rating, watching this after that insane main event, but still, seemed to be missing something to me. ***1/4

Gargano vs. Almas. This was perfect. The back and forth, the heart of Gargano, the viciousness of Almas, the use of Vega, Candice getting involved... wow. Really wish Gargano got the win, but easily *****. It wasn't moves for the sake of moves, it built on the history between the two since Takeover Brooklyn 3.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ghost don't bleed, your eyes were lying to you. In all seriousness, Cole's a tough sob.


He's a bleeding ghost, look into it.

Cole is a fucking madman. Had me like :andre 

I hope NXT gets a midcard title and gives it to him. If he's not winning the big one yet, a new belt would be perfect for him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> He's a bleeding ghost, look into it.
> 
> Cole is a fucking madman. Had me like :andre
> 
> I hope NXT gets a midcard title and gives it to him. If he's not winning the big one yet, a new belt would be perfect for him.


Judging by what Trips said in the post show, it's looking like TUE v. Sanity :mj2

Cole stuck in trio feuds :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina heeling it up on IG roflol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Judging by what Trips said in the post show, it's looking like TUE v. Sanity :mj2
> 
> Cole stuck in trio feuds :mj2


:mj2 He's fat enough to be his own trio.

Hopefully the Sanity feud gets blown off on TV, and he gets to do something else.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm confused. Who said candace wasn't hot enough? She was smoking hot tonight. Her and vega duking it out was a high point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I'm confused. Who said candace wasn't hot enough? She was smoking hot tonight. Her and vega duking it out was a high point.


it was Sunny, which is hilarious if you ask me. Bitch needs to take a good hard look in the mirror.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 He's fat enough to be his own trio.
> 
> Hopefully the Sanity feud gets blown off on TV, and he gets to do something else.


At this point, I'm hoping for Cole/Ricochet or Cole/McIntyre.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Like the only reason why in my opinion any wwe match can be better than that gargano vs almas match is due to outstanding story telling and history built into the match. its okay to say nxt had one of the best wwe matches ever.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> At this point, I'm hoping for Cole/Ricochet or Cole/McIntyre.


:banderas Cole vs Drew, please. Fresh matchup and a HUGE boost for fatshit when he wins.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 He's fat enough to be his own trio.
> 
> Hopefully the Sanity feud gets blown off on TV, and he gets to do something else.


Cole is fat? On what planet?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Great show, as expected.
UE vs AOP was great. Really love the legwork, and I really loved the exploder spot. Really showed how Fish and Kyle can overcome much, much bigger opponents through craftiness and techniques in order to win. 

Dream vs Hero was kinda good. Too sloppy in some important spots therefore really diminished the impact of the match.

Moon vs Shayna was, idk, I skipped a lot through this match.

Black vs Cole was awesome. that double chair spot made me scratching my back for 5 minutes, and the double knee into the announcer's table was amazing. 

La Sombra vs Gargano was fantastic. kinda disappointed with the seemingly botched tornado DDT spot, but they redeem itself not too long after that. Too many awesome sequences and big spots to call. Almas was straight up brutal in that match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Black vs Cole and Almas vs Gargano were amazing!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Haven’t watched it yet but reading a lot of people saying main event is 5 stars.
Would you all say it was better than Zayn vs Nakamura in Dallas? That’s the best NXT match I’ve ever seen so curious.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

In no reality or parallel universe was Cole vs Black a good match. A complete dog shit first 80% and a pretty great last 20%. It's sad when Cole and Black are the worst performers in their own match.

I guess the adage of save the best for last truly helped perception of this tediously banal match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

frankthetank91 said:


> Haven’t watched it yet but reading a lot of people saying main event is 5 stars.
> Would you all say it was better than Zayn vs Nakamura in Dallas? That’s the best NXT match I’ve ever seen so curious.


This match had a legit story behind it so I'd say yes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

frankthetank91 said:


> Haven’t watched it yet but reading a lot of people saying main event is 5 stars.
> Would you all say it was better than Zayn vs Nakamura in Dallas? That’s the best NXT match I’ve ever seen so curious.


IF you're invested in the Gargano story then you'll absolutely love it. I'm not so I thought it was a great match that felt overly long and felt all too familiar to a ton of recent big wwe matches.

Not even in the same league as Nak vs Zayn but a better match for week to week NXT fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957492841072140288


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Must be one of the few not loving the main event or the entire show for that matter. Ciampa/Fargano was cooled off with that booking. (Gargano loses clean and I’m supposed to feel worse about a pointless beatdown?) and the UE is stuck im short fueds that are mostly wheels spinning in place... add to that the boring Ember Moon escaping in an overly long finish and I don’t see where I am supposed to give one shit anout what is coming.

I am shocked by how much I hated this Takeover. This year has failed to excite me and usually by nos we’ve had two amazing shows. Maybe I need to give up wrestling.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Natecore said:


> In no reality or parallel universe was Cole vs Black a good match. A complete dog shit first 80% and a pretty great last 20%. It's sad when Cole and Black are the worst performers in their own match.
> 
> I guess the adage of save the best for last truly helped perception of this tediously banal match.


I disagree with everything you just said barring "a great last 20%". The whole match was fun to watch and nothing on the main roster has been even remotely good in comparison to this match in quite some time.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Very enjoyable show, think I'll give it a 9/10. There wasn't any match I outright didn't like, even Ember/Shayna which I was expecting to hate. Still don't like Shayna's booking, but whatever. Tag match was awesome, Dream/Ohno was cool except for Dream struggling to lift Ohno, Black/Cole was also very enjoyable for me, it's not only that it was a good match, but both guys are great character workers and it shows. There's no one better at being an asshole than Adam Cole, the guy even has the perfect face for it.

Main event was an absolute wonder. Even the dreaded outside interferences added to the match, which is a rare sight. Gargano has a new fan in me with his performance.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did Sanity ever get their rematch BTW ?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Did Sanity ever get their rematch BTW ?


nope was supposed to but they got attacked backstage on episode of nxt tho they didn't show the attack.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

It was damn good show. At no point I felt bored. Tho they had some botches I enjoyed Ohno/Dream and props to Dream for trying different things. Cole/Black was decent but other than few spots it wasn't that great. Main event was bonkers and I will copy the post I made in the other thread;

The best match in NXT history for sure. Not only that its one of the best ever that took place in WWE history. Better than every single match that happened at WK 12 but we all know since this wasn't in Tokyo Dome it will not get the recognition enough. Drama, unpredictability, creativity and more everything you need for a classic was present. 5 star perfect match. Almas is the smoothest wrestler in the business. The guy is just natural. He had so many great matches in NXT so far but this has to be his best performance since his mask vs mask match as La Sombra against Atlantis. Johnny on the other hand the grittiest and may be the most innovative wrestler in the business today. Everything he does he does in an unique way. Vega was awesome, I mean the most effective manager at the moment. The moment Candice jumped in to tackle Vega gave me goosebumps. Glad that Ciampa hadn't had a factor in the outcome of the match, since it would only devalue Almas as a champion after all the assist Vega has already produced.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

sailord said:


> nope was supposed to but they got attacked backstage on episode of nxt tho they didn't show the attack.


Well I hope this means they get called up on Raw soon


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Why the fuck did Ember Moon decide to ruin the finish of her match by not letting the Cross Arm Breaker in place for more than 3 seconds ?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Been an enjoyable show thus far - currently on the Black/Cole match.

And speaking of Adam Cole, did he cut himself putting up the table or at another early part of the match?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are AOP still languishing in NXT jobbing to a couple of dweebs? Why haven't they been called up rather than looking like the job squad? Those two geeks they lost too again are just terrible.

Not a fan of Ember winning either, she's just so damn boring. She just doesn't get "it" at all. She's athletic and talented enough in ring but she has no concept or understanding of anything else in pro wrestling. I know everyone hates Shayna simply because of the sheep mentality of most smarks but she'd be a good Champion and help move the division on. Ember Moon is just the insanely dull chick with an undefined gimmick and is only Champ because Asuka left. Move things on, if not Shayna, then someone else and soon.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This show took a while to get going but when it did, it really delivered with the final two matches of the evening. 

Decent opening tag match. I just enjoy watching AOP clobber people, its fun. That said I still don't see the appeal in Fish/O-Reily as a tag team. I don't find them particularly interesting.

Dream/OhNo was again decent, the outcome was obvious and correct. The opening part when Dream "knocked out" OhNo and was pretending to be an elite boxer before getting absolutely whacked by OhNo was the highlight. I lol'd. 

I really didn't like the Women's title match at all. It felt really flat and I honestly didn't give a damn about it at all which I can't say I've felt for a Women's title match on NXT in several years so that's not good. Imo I still think this match should never have happened until Shayna had been built up a bit more. Ember could easily have feuded with Iconic Duo or Sane in the meantime.

Black/Cole was an entertaining Extreme Rules match with some nice moments. The unplanned blood certainly added a little to it. Black is simply put a main roster star in all but name, not that any more evidence was needed.

The Main Event was outstanding and Almas/Gargano came out of it looking like a million. It may not be a popular view but Gargano losing having given everything will only strengthen the support he has. When he wins the title, the reaction will be on the levels of Sami Zayn at R-Evolution. 

I hope Ciampa heels up in time for the summer because I am really liking how they are reminding us that he is still casting a shadow over his former tag team partner with another cowardly attack. Perhaps the story in the end will be that JG has to overcome him before he can win the title. That would practically write itself.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fun show. The Main Event between Almas/Gargano was seriously excellent. Such fantastic chemistry between both men. I enjoyed Cole/Black but it didn't hit the heights that I was hoping with that stip, but was still a fun & enjoyable contest. I can't really complain. Everything was pretty solid IMO, the show had me engaged from start to finish.

I can quite easily watch the TakeOver events without losing interest, something that often happens with Main Roster PPV's. The product & matches are just way more better constructed.

Authors of Pain really need to get called-up soon though, not sure what they are still doing in NXT.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Must be one of the few not loving the main event or the entire show for that matter. Ciampa/Fargano was cooled off with that booking. *(Gargano loses clean and I’m supposed to feel worse about a pointless beatdown?) *and the UE is stuck im short fueds that are mostly wheels spinning in place... add to that the boring Ember Moon escaping in an overly long finish and I don’t see where I am supposed to give one shit anout what is coming.
> 
> I am shocked by how much I hated this Takeover. This year has failed to excite me and usually by nos we’ve had two amazing shows. Maybe I need to give up wrestling.


Kicking a dude while he's down is considered pretty low, yes.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Enjoyed the whole of the show - especially the Main Event, it was terrific.

Only match I wasn't a fan of was Black vs. Cole. The 1st 5 minutes or so, with the chair + kendo stick stuff, were great. Everything after that was either really stupid or boring. What is it w/people nowadays taking more time trying to set up weapons and spots rather than going for wins? Jesus. Some cool spots, yes, but who cares. No one's gonna remember them 2 days from now. The only spot that I will have any memory of will be the awesome kendo stick Moonsault, cause it was well executed and came off naturally.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I don't follow the product, besides these Network specials so maybe I miss out a bit on the hype for some of these matches but they only one that the video packages managed to get me excited for was the women's title match. I thought they did a great of of making this newcomer look like a real threat to the title and the match was worked very well with Moon getting somewhat of a fluke victory, a story I hope they continue to run with going into the next special. 

As far as the rest of the card, it was all decent. I thought Velveteen Dream was exposed a little in this one but still had an okay match. The AoP match vs Fish & O'Reilly was good, as was Black/Cole.

Looking forward to seeing how the WrestleMania weekend show lines up (assuming that's the next special?)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957464694587052032


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957464694587052032


The amazing thing is that for as long as it went, it never felt like it dragged or stalled for me. Every moment built to the next. That's when you know have a classic on your hands.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow. Didn't realize it was that long, certainly didn't feel like it dragged at any stage of those 30+ minutes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Loved the opening bit of AoP vs FreDRagon with KOR and Rezar - the leg kicks and sub attempts was different from what we usually see from AoP matches. KOR might still be a player, he's looking more confident as a character as well. It's interesting that Rezar's MMA background is mentioned as well as Akam's Olympic Caliber wrestling - is that Mauro being Mauro, or are they fleshing them out a bit as other than Ellering's monsters? That off the apron Flair flop by KOR as he was trying to escape AoP onslaught was a nice spot. It's the little things that separate wrestlers and differentiate styles and matches. That running tackle out through the ropes to the outside. Great isolation work done by Fisk/KOR on Akam, who was playing the babyface-in-peril. Hot tag spot was botched though, Fish has no reason to stop and taunt Rezar, and then after he was taken out by Akam there was no drama in the hot tag. Picking nits though. This was a good tag match - all the wrestlers looked very solid. Probably best reDRagon has looked since coming to NXT, and it was a different match for AoP and it showed they could hang in different styles and sell well. Akam was a bit of a surprise stand out for me. 

Does WWE already own "War Machine" trademark from Rhyno? IIRC the MMA fighter Jon Koppenhaver legally changed his name to War Machine because wwe tried to block him from using it. 

I dig how VD customizes his character/gear depending on his opponent. The man and woman on the outside seem to be a one off but I've said in the past that he could have an entourage of sorts with him. A "Marlena" like female muse he'd call Raspberry (Beret), and a male as well to play up his ambiguity - steal the human stepping stool bit from ROH for this male. Ohno seems to have got his own logo for his gear now. Evolving gear, gradually getting better. I wouldn't have went with Pittsburgh Penguin/Pirates Black and Gold in Philly. Anyways on to the match - it was a solid match, nothing special. Would have been a good television main event type. And I don't necessarily mean that to diminish it. Good bit at the beginning with the 30 second promise. Botchy at the end but it didn't really take away from it as it just made it look like a struggle. KO needs some knock outs on his resume. Pocket DDT should be VD's finisher IMO, Rainmaker Elbowdrop was off tonight, either KO was too far, or VD was too worried about clearing ropes when jumping off ring post instead of turnbuckle - but didn't have the distance. Winner was never in question. 

WWE should use Josh Barnett to be in Shayna's corner in big matches. He's a pro-wrestler in his spare time so would probably be up for the gig even if just pay per appearance. Having him as her cornerman would add to her character. Shayna is much better with the gimmick than Daria. 

Women's match wasn't as bad as it was talked about. I mean it's not Bayley vs Sasha or near it, but not out of place for the Asuka championship reign matches to be honest. Like Asuka, Shayna is sort of awkward in parts and it might hurt the flow of matches, but it also brings more physicality. Fighting the armbar so long was sorta silly, but that is also par for the "pro-wrestling" course with submissions. I liked the finish as it played up Shayna's inexperience to get caught with the pin while too focused on the sub. Bot women protected with the finish and post match. Shayna will have bad matches with a lot of others on the card - I got the feeling this match was probably wrestled a half dozen times in the PC to make it even to what we saw live. 

I still think the Gangrel entrance would be better than the flatboard "sit up" for Aleister Black. Instead of the flames around the elevator riser in the stage you could have a ring of candles, and then have Black rise up inside of them in his crosslegged poise. Why is there a television monitor under the ring? Seemed like a Ciampa spoiler at the time. 

Storyline was Black is a weapon so he didn't need them, whereas Cole would take every opportunity. Was your run of the mill weapons match for the most part but the "trust fall" ring post through tables flat back bump Black took without a flinch was impressive - especially when you forgot the tables were there as a viewer. And of course that chair edge back bump - helluva visual. Black actually seemed to miss on his Blxck Mass finisher, catching Cole in the armpit - first time I think he missed on it. KOR/Fish coming out and Sanity making the counter makes me believe we're getting TUE vs Sanity in New Orleans - it will need some blow off juice though, so give it a "losing faction splits up" stipulation. Easy way to break up Sanity and get Dain out on his own. 

Gargano vs Almas is why I'm still a wrestling fan. Nothing else I can say about it. I thought Almas should retain going in, during the match I was pulling for Gargano by the end. You knew Candice would going to get involved, but damn was it friggin great when she finally did. Vega has added so much to Almas, and built up her interference to the point when you see her stalking around the ring the crowd starts to roar and then outta nowhere you see LaRae coming over the barricade. Just brilliant stuff. Clean loss was the right way to go - but I worry that Gargano will get called up before getting a title win in NXT now, I mean his underdog storyline could continue with a call up after never winning the big one in NXT to build to an eventual main roster win - but I don't trust the main roster writers to give it it's earned due.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya'll gotta be kiddin' me with the praise for this piece of horse sh*t show.

Ya'll love Mauro? The a**hole nearly burst my damn ear drums with his shoutin'. Call the damn match son, not try and get yourself over.

I know ya'll got low f*ckin' standards but 43 kicks a match, over-the-top kickouts and sellin' don't make a damn match. Who let f*ckin' marks in the ring?

There's a reason these cats fail on the main roster; they ain't any good. There ain't nobody on the NXT roster who'll make it as a real star. Nobody.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So are we going to talk about those crickets Ember got ?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So this Takeover felt a bit underwheming. It wasn't bad but it wasn't up to snuff with past takeovers. 

Tag Match started off slow but then picked up..then it ended suddenly I felt like. Decent Match.

Dream/Ohno was a fun little romp. Right person went over as Dream did need a win.

Women's Title Match...Match was below average IMO. But I'm glad it ended with Ember retaining because she did not need to lose the belt at this point. 

Black/Cole was a good, not great match. The fuckery added to it I feel like and it set up for Sanity vs UE. Again. 

Gargano/Almas-MATCH OF THE FUCKING NIGHT! These guys gave it their all and it really showed. It's crazy to me that we could possibly already have out MOTY and we're not even a fucking MONTH into 2018.

That's my take on it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably the most well rounded Takeover possibly ever. Each match had its way of making you care, even if you weren't fans of those involved. I really couldn't care less about Gargano and Almas. But that match was so well crafted its greatness is undeniable. Amazing. I was glad to see my man Ciampa make his presence felt at the end there.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Just finished watching this and wow...

One of the best Takeovers ever
Top 5 easily, top 3 probably

It was flawless but I’ll admit I did fast forward like almost half of the women’s match


----------

